
Learning UX design: where do I start - lukesan
https://schneide.wordpress.com/2015/11/09/learning-ux-design-where-do-i-start/
======
mc_hammer
i spent a few days to try to improve my ux

\- vertical spacing matters. use more than you need when in doubt

\- typography is important: [http://practicaltypography.com/typography-in-ten-
minutes.htm...](http://practicaltypography.com/typography-in-ten-minutes.html)
and practicaltypography.com is so good.

\- icons need labels, sure you know what your favorite icon means but users do
not, use labels.

